# Ipad / Iphone et bluetooth



## Magister Tof (14 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à tous, je suis novice en matos Apple, et je découvre au fur et à mesure...
Je n'ai pas trouvé de post correspondant à ma question, c'est pour cela que j'ouvre une nouvelle discussion. Si je me suis égaré, merci de coller mon post dans la bonne discussion 
Voila mon interrogation : j'ai un ipad 32G Wifi only, et un Iphone 4.
J'ai essayé de connecter les deux appareils via Bluetooth directement, et ils ne se voient pas. Ma question est donc : est-ce possible ? Si oui, comment ?
A noter que les deux appareils ne sont pas jailbreakés.
Et que je n'envisage pas de le faire. A moins d'avoir une "bonne raison" ...

Merci d'avance


----------



## kisco (14 Janvier 2011)

Salut,

Tu as essayé de les connecter dans quel but?
Dans un jeu? 
Comment as-tu procédé?


----------



## etidej (23 Janvier 2011)

Une bonne raison pour le tethering entre l'iPhone et l'ipad il suffit juste de jailbreaker le iPad et d'installer itether qui permet le tethering en bluetouth.


----------

